

The antioxidant debate rises up - miketenerelli
http://bigthink.com/devil-in-the-data/who-needs-antioxidants-no-one-actually

======
kylehansen
This piece more or less demolishes the whole Free Radical Aging theory and
shows it to be the pseudoscientific nonsense that it is.

